# The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*

I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.

For those who haven't read the book, the packing box was needed in a hurry and is a relatively rough piece of work. However, that doesn't mean you can just slap it together either.

In the book the packing box is needed to be assembled over the span of a few hours with no option but to use hand tools. This means that, all things being equal, this should make a nice weekend project if nothing else. The box doesn't require fancy joinery or anything else. It's put together with cut nails, most of which are clenched.

At this point in time, I'm accumulating a handful of things that are necessary for the project. For example, a nail set. I also need to get a steel plate for clenching. I'm not really sure where to snag one at, so I'm open for suggestions.

The project will probably begin in the next week to ten days. Why the delay? Mostly because I'm in the process of buying a business and have some obligations towards that goal this weekend. I'm not sure if anyone else here has made the packing box, but if you have, I'd love to get any pointers you have for me.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


Cool. I hope you enjoy it


----------



## oldwolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


I made my own doweling plate from a chunk of 3/16th" cold roll steel welding stock you can buy from local home centers. I bought a section 3 foot long by 1 1/2" wide and cut off about 8" I drilled three holes for making dowel and left the bottom 3 inches to use as a strike plate. you don't need much to clench a nail.

I wrote a article on my blog about it. Not to detailed I guess but for what its worth it's here http://insidetheworkshop.blogspot.com/2010/06/doweling-plate.html

I love this book and I'd like to see where you go with this exploration.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


For a clenching nails a tiny 5 lb anvil is VERY nice to have. However cold rolled steel should do the trick just fine.

That box should offer some very good education on jointing and assembly as well as of course perfecting how to drive a nail…a skill that more people need to learn.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


oldwolf: Thanks. I've thought about making a doweling plate and using it. The trick is getting hold of a piece of steel. Of course, I can always get a drop from the sheet metal place or something like that. In fact, we may have something laying around work I can snag as a going away present 

RG: I agree completely about driving a nail. I used to work construction and never did get really good at it. You also touch on part of the reason I'm planning on working through the book, and that's how it teaches a new lesson or two with each projects. Jointing and assembling are essential regardless of how you fasten a project, so it's a natural place to start. Then the school box that comes later teaches dovetailing, and the chest of drawers at the end has much more advanced joinery.

All in all, I really think this is a good way to go and it seems you guys agree on some level


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


I haven't read that book, but I take it that it is a learning journey in building useful items in order of difficulty so as to acquire skills as you proceed through the series ?

I anxiously await your product and comments on problems and successes.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box - A Preamble Ramble*
> 
> I had previously mentioned my intention to, more or less, follow the steps as outlined in The Joiner and the Cabinetmaker as a way to sort of do a "self apprenticeship". That intention still holds as I gear up for the first project, which is the packing box.
> 
> ...


David,

That's pretty much it in a nutshell. The story is of an apprentice originally published in1839 and his journey towards becoming a journeyman. It has three projects of varying difficulty outlined. The book itself contains the original book and commentary on the history of the period and a section with more detailed instructions on how to build these projects.

It seemed like a good place to start


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Packing Box Part 2*

Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.

Of course, on this one, I'm going to use a little power. Why? Because I don't plan on doing a lot of sawing without it. The truth is, I love saws but hate most sawing. The exception is cutting joinery and that's about it. As the packing box doesn't really have any, I don't see the point in not using power.

Oh, I have no doubt that at some point I'll probably do more hand sawing. However, it's not going to be now and I'm really OK with that. When it's time, I may revisit this project as a neat, quick project that will focus a bit more on sawing than anything.

My plan is to get started at some point this weekend. As I'm currently a government contractor, I get Monday off so I have plenty of time to put the Workmate together, get the wood, and get it built. After all, Thomas only had five hours. I've got three days.

The real challenge is going to be finding 1/2" thick wood to use at a BORG. I'm not real confident in planing down to thickness. Still, if I've gotta, I've gotta. I need to learn it sometime I guess.

Of course, thickness planing on a Workmate might get kind of interesting


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


Good Luck with it Tomcat, look forward to seeing it on Monday. Here ya about the sawing.. I am willing to bet that if Thomas had a power saw at his disposal he more then likely would have used it as well.

CtL


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


The Albany Lowe's has 1/2" plywood, MDF, poplar and red oak in varying width and length.

The Home Depot has some maple in 1x (3/4" actual) and some really sweet select pine in 1x (3/4" actual). Does it have to be in half inch ?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


Chris: I'm thinking the same things. I don't know a lot of people who like ripping with a hand saw.

David: That's what the plans call for. And, since I have 4d nails that are supposed to be clenched, it would help. Or course, I think both Lowe's and Home Depot have some thinner stuff that wouldn't require thickness planing in the least. If I'm remembering right, that's the stuff for me to get. If not, then I need to remember why I was hallucinating


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


just take out the scrubplane 
before you have planed out the cup in the 3/4wood I gess you are pretty close to a ½ inch 
looking forward to see pictures of planning on that workmate ….. lol

Dennis


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


No scrub plane specifically, but I've got a Jack plane that will do the job quite nicely


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


I enjoy ripping with a handsaw…until I am looking at a slab of thick hardwood that is 8'+ (I like building big tables), then I wish I owned a bandsaw…or at least air-conditioning for my shop.

The Jack with a slightly cambered iron will do fine. As far as thicknessing is concerned, if you go to the BORG look for some hemlock that is clear enough you can get your peices without knots…you hit one on the workmate, it's going over. For the box, the face sides are not very important. Get the edges right and the thing will come together fine.

Are you going to use cut nails?


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


RG: Yep. I've got those already in my last order from Lee Valley. Might have paid more for them that way, but as I was already getting a bunch of stuff, I figured "what the heck".

As for wood, I saw some pine at Lowe's that was pretty clear. Haven't seen any hemlock though. Worst comes to worst, I'll snag some poplar. It tends to be pretty clear, at least what we get here.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *The Packing Box Part 2*
> 
> Well, my intent to start with the packing box project still holds. As of today, I have gotten all the supplies needed to build the box. All that's left is to put together the new Workmate (still haven't built a shop, so I'm not about to build a bench just yet), buy some wood, and get to work.
> 
> ...


All three of those will work fine.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Delay on the packing box*

I was planning on building the packing box today, and I may still get some of it done. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll get it done…but it was for a fortunate reason. Last night, I bought a weekly newspaper here in town. I've been a political blogger for the past several years and about two years ago I became a columnist for The Albany Journal. On November 1 of this year, I become the publisher of The Albany Journal.

I sent out a press release this morning, then took my son to school only to learn it was pouring rain. I work outside. No big deal really. Well, now it's not raining and I've had several phone calls including a local television station who wants to do a story on the purchase. You see, as best as I can tell, this is the first time a blog has ever purchased a newspaper. Pretty cool huh?

So, I have an interview in a little over an hour, and I have a couple of other things to do, and I'm not 100% sure I'll get the packing box done. However, it's a heck of a reason, right?

For what it's worth, it's even wood related. Paper is made out of wood, right?????


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Delay on the packing box*
> 
> I was planning on building the packing box today, and I may still get some of it done. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll get it done…but it was for a fortunate reason. Last night, I bought a weekly newspaper here in town. I've been a political blogger for the past several years and about two years ago I became a columnist for The Albany Journal. On November 1 of this year, I become the publisher of The Albany Journal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Delay on the packing box*
> 
> I was planning on building the packing box today, and I may still get some of it done. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll get it done…but it was for a fortunate reason. Last night, I bought a weekly newspaper here in town. I've been a political blogger for the past several years and about two years ago I became a columnist for The Albany Journal. On November 1 of this year, I become the publisher of The Albany Journal.
> 
> ...


Yep, it will be. Of course, woodworking is going to be more important now since I'll need something to help me relieve my stress


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Delay on the packing box*
> 
> I was planning on building the packing box today, and I may still get some of it done. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll get it done…but it was for a fortunate reason. Last night, I bought a weekly newspaper here in town. I've been a political blogger for the past several years and about two years ago I became a columnist for The Albany Journal. On November 1 of this year, I become the publisher of The Albany Journal.
> 
> ...


That's a high stress job. Your sojurn into handtool work could not have come fast enough…it's very zen.

Congrats.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

Tomcat1066 said:


> *Delay on the packing box*
> 
> I was planning on building the packing box today, and I may still get some of it done. Unfortunately, I doubt I'll get it done…but it was for a fortunate reason. Last night, I bought a weekly newspaper here in town. I've been a political blogger for the past several years and about two years ago I became a columnist for The Albany Journal. On November 1 of this year, I become the publisher of The Albany Journal.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was thinking too. Lord knows I'm going to need it!


----------

